# Ironman Lighting Kit (PRESS RELEASE)



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Closed


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks nice there!:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait for someone on this web site to show their built up kit of Iron Man.Meanwhile,if any of you have the kit,post pics of the disassembled kit and instruction sheet.:hat:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Closed


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That really looks great! I think I'm gonna have to get one of these!!

Wayne


----------

